

Using Python to Parse Spreadsheet Data - ImpressiveWebs
http://www.sitepoint.com/using-python-parse-spreadsheet-data/

======
IndianAstronaut
While I think Pandas are a far better way to deal with spreadsheet type data,
using xlrd and xlwt come in handy when you are dealing with irregular
spreadsheets.

------
eddyparkinson
I like ethercalc.org an open source google like spreadsheet that puts
spreadsheet data into an online database.

